# Excel - Problem mit dem Fenster "Werte aktualisieren"



## jupo22 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hätte da folgendes Problem:

Ich benutze die Funktion VLookup über VBA und habe als Matrix einen Bereich aus einer anderen Arbeitsmappe angegeben, die im gleichen Verzeichnis liegt.
Wenn ich das Programm über Extras/Makro/Makros... aufrufe läuft es ohne Probleme.
Verwende ich jedoch einen Button oder Formular wird mir das Fenster "Werte aktualisieren" angezeigt, obwohl im Quellcode der richtige Pfad angegeben wurde.
Wenn ich nun den Programmablauf abbreche und anschließend den Button erneut anklicke läuft das Programm problemlos durch.
An was kann es nun liegen, dass dieses Fenster zuerst erscheint und dann nicht mehr?

Für einen guten Rat, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte, bin ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße
jupo22


----------

